# LED lighting on skiff strategy



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

I find myself using my headlamp more than using the under gunnel lights. Don’t have to go to the console to turn it on or off, it’s a more directed beam that makes it easier to tie knots or grab a new bait. They do look nice though.

Compartment lights are something that I do appreciate and would not want a boat without.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

All my lighting comes from Oznium.com

Good quality products and great tech support. They are all 12v plug and play. Just a few of the 4 chip led's will light up everything. If need be they can be dimmed.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

^
I just installed the Oznium’s, 3 per side, under gunnel and the are plenty bright.

My hatches were next on the list, and like you was thinking I’d do a switch inside the hatch off fuse panel


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm rigging all of my interior LED's (gunnels, hatches, and live well) to one switch. They put out no heat and use no real power, so if they are on when the hatch is closed it won't mean much.


----------

